
The view from a U.S. swing county - colinprince
https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/kent-county-michigan-election-1.5711507
======
jacquesm
"I think fear beats anger," <\- American politics in a nutshell. Former
Yugoslavia was more coherent than this, it is essentially a description of
social gunpowder, a loose collection of highly volatile ingredients waiting
for sufficient activation energy to let loose.

------
quattrofan
Two words: Weimar Republic

